

Ask HN: Who's hiring in Europe? (Spring 2011) - ddrouin

It's been a while since I saw that thread. Currently looking in Berlin but I'm sure there are seekers and offers all around as well ;)
======
mcgeadyd
Get in touch with these folks here...

www.cie-kit.de

They have an on campus incubator in Karlsruhe, Germany with 150 teams.

